# 2x HIS AMD 6990 For Sale



## xxmorpheus

Hello folks, I have two His Radeon 6990's with Arctic Cooling twin turbo 6990 coolers mounted on them. The cards never reach above 60c under load even overclocked. 6990's are notorious for having vacuum cleaner coolers that can be heard 3 rooms away. These coolers are dead silent. I am asking $950 with free shipping for both cards, and $550 per card + shipping if bought seperately. I have both HIS original boxes and coolers. Happy shopping!


----------



## valtopps

hey buddy, the 6970's you sold me are still working great 
good luck with the 6990's sale


----------



## xxmorpheus

Thanks friend =)


----------



## xxmorpheus

Ebay listing view you guys gonna let someone get it for 395.00???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280941815840?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Virssagòn

415 already . And it's 6 hours, then everything can happen...


----------



## WeatherMan

Good luck with the sale


----------



## xxmorpheus

First card sold. Second card more than 50% off! First come first serve only 425$ with free shipping!!!!


----------



## xxmorpheus

Final price drop before I sell on ebay. $400.00


----------



## valtopps

lol ebay fees are a killer


----------



## xxmorpheus

400$ and free shipping.


----------



## xxmorpheus

final price drop before it gets listed on ebay. 375$ shipping included.


----------



## wolfeking

I would jump all over this if I could run it. That is like the price of a 6970 for a much better card.


----------



## Fooozball

I'll take it . Paypal?


----------



## xxmorpheus

Yep PayPal. Since I'm getting raped on this deal can you at least throw in an extra 10 bucks to cover the PayPal fee?


----------



## Fooozball

I'll send it as a gift?


----------



## xxmorpheus

Yes plz


----------



## Fooozball

ok. just give me 24 hours. what's the paypal?


----------



## xxmorpheus

Foozball where do u live


----------



## Fooozball

I'm in jersey. I bought your ram in june


----------



## Fooozball

Sent you 385 Wilson.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Fooozball said:


> Sent you 385 Wilson.



LoL oh yea i forgot you bought my Ram Matthew


----------



## Fooozball

Let me know when you wanna sell that 690


----------



## xxmorpheus

Fooozball said:


> Let me know when you wanna sell that 690



when the 790 comes out


----------



## Fooozball

sounds good to me


----------



## xxmorpheus

Both sold.


----------

